# Anyone near Abilene, TX for sewing help???



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

My mother-in-law lives there and she is having trouble finding a place that will show her how to use her sewing machine. She wants to learn but the one place in town that she knows of the people in there are just down right rude to her and will not help at all.

Just thought I would ask if anyone here lived near there and could offer some insight as to where she might go for help in learning. She really wants to learn to sew and is just so discouraged right now. She doesn't have much money for lessons and her health is not so great but she has all these ideas in her head and no way to do them because she doesn't know how to use her machine.

She has learning disabilities so I think one on one with a person would be the way to go and not a group class. Anyone have any ideas???


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Does she belong to a church? There might be someone there who would love to show her. She could also try a community center, or or Jr. College or VoTech. They often offer sewing classes.

She could ask at the senior center. There are probably dozens of lonely seniors that would enjoy teaching what they know.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Maybe someone in the local 4 H might be able to guide her or refer her to someone that would be interested in helping her.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Not sure how old she is, but our Senior Center had a notice up for sewing classes.


----------

